# Foundation for legs?



## xcoco (May 18, 2010)

Hi,

I am not sure if there is such thing as foundation for legs... LOL my legs are very pale and unable to tan... I also have some redness and many little pimples it makes me feel so bad... I love the shape of my legs but I am scared to wear shorts or skirts because of the color of my legs... Is there anything that can cover those imperfections and make my legs look a little more even and tan? 

I was thinking about trying out MAC face and body foundation but I am scared it may be a little too sheer... or Sally hansen airbrush legs...

Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## urthebhlder (May 18, 2010)

i too hate to wear my legs out because of a few blemishes on them so i went to a makeup stand in a department store and got something called dermablend. My friend also has it and it comes in diffferent levels so you can actually match it to your skin tone or whatever level you want. The only problem is i cant remember which stand i got it from! But when i run out i will definitely get more so maybe you should go to a macys or something similar and see if you can find this


----------



## VIC MAC (May 18, 2010)

MAC'S face and body foundation always helps me. And it doesn't budge which is really important for me. It's also buildable, so just apply it until it covers what you need it too


----------



## carlycase (May 18, 2010)

if you can remember to put it on everyday they have some amazing drugstore lotions that add light color the more and more you use them, it helps even out your tone as well, i am ungodly tan but my girlfriend uses it and she's an nc15


----------



## Sojourner (May 18, 2010)

I'd say get the Sally Hansen Airbrush spray, I find MAC F&B too sheer to cover/blur imperfections.


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2010)

Sally Hansen Airbrush spray is quite popular in the uk. i haven't used it myself but some of my freinds have and they love it and say it's good coverage and easy to use


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

I use mac face + body foundation on my legs sometimes when I haven't been tanning, its pretty good


----------



## miss_supra (May 20, 2010)

Face & body is awesome! Very buildable and stays put.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 20, 2010)

A co-worker told me about a product she uses called Joan's Right to Bare Legs; I have not purchased it so am unable to give my opinion at this time.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 20, 2010)

I use Sally Hansen Airbrush spray & I love it! It's not too heavy & it will make your legs look divine! HTH.


----------



## shannahlane (May 20, 2010)

I love the Sally Hansen airbrush legs, it's very easy to use and makes legs look flawless. The only part I don't care for is the scent.
I usually use it as is, but sometimes I put a glob of lotion into my hand and then spray the Airbrush legs into the lotion, rub together and I have my own tinted moisturizer for legs. You can control the level of coverage by altering the lotion/spray proportions. I love doing this with a shimmery lotion, too. Very sexy.


----------



## moonlit (May 21, 2010)

I have scars on my legs too.. I am gona try mac face and body this weekend and update this thread..


----------

